# Pretty girl at Shinemore!



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

A little girl (Molly) was just added to the available page at Shinemore and she is soooooo pretty!! :wub: 

http://www.shinemore.com


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I noticed that picture on facebook and than remembered seeing it on Sophia's Cassanova's baby sister maybe they forgot to take picture out ?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is maybe Sophia's baby!.........or NOT!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Molly is a different girl. The girl Sophia has is Tia. Everybody loved Tia on Narea's facebook!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The two I see under available are named Tia and the other is most definitely the pic of Sophia's baby.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Molly is the new girl that is available. Tia is Sophia's baby and it says sold out underneath the picture


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 24 2010, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876879


> Molly is the new girl that is available. Tia is Sophia's baby and it says sold out underneath the picture [/B]



Oh ya. I didn't see the little next button and thought that was Tia. I stand corrected.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Lol...as was mentioned, Molly is a different girl. I check Shinemore's website daily, so when I saw this picture added I knew it was a new one. She was just put up yesterday. I think she is pretty though and maybe from the same litter as Sophia's girl (formerly Tia)..not sure about that, though. 

I was shocked when I finally emailed Narae just to see what her prices were. Even with shipping, she's much less expensive (at least for girls) than many domestic breeders here in the States--with no shortage of gorgeousness!! I'm seriously considering her as a breeder and am awaiting news of her next litter (the main reason I am stalking her website daily!) .


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm thinking my next baby may be from Shinemore...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Jan 24 2010, 04:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876923


> Lol...as was mentioned, Molly is a different girl. I check Shinemore's website daily, so when I saw this picture added I knew it was a new one. She was just put up yesterday. I think she is pretty though and maybe from the same litter as Sophia's girl (formerly Tia)..not sure about that, though.
> 
> *I was shocked when I finally emailed Narae just to see what her prices were. Even with shipping, she's much less expensive (at least for girls) than many domestic breeders here in the States--with no shortage of gorgeousness!! I'm seriously considering her as a breeder and am awaiting news of her next litter (the main reason I am stalking her website daily!) .*[/B]


My point exactly!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Jan 24 2010, 04:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876923


> I was shocked when I finally emailed Narae just to see what her prices were. Even with shipping, she's much less expensive (at least for girls) than many domestic breeders here in the States--with no shortage of gorgeousness!! I'm seriously considering her as a breeder and am awaiting news of her next litter (the main reason I am stalking her website daily!) .[/B]


Shinemore has different prices for different pets. I paid more than I would have paid in the States on absolute terms, excluding airfare or shipping.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Her pups are beautiful, no way around it. I wonder what their personalities are like?

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Jan 24 2010, 04:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876923


> Lol...as was mentioned, Molly is a different girl. I check Shinemore's website daily, so when I saw this picture added I knew it was a new one. She was just put up yesterday. I think she is pretty though and maybe from the same litter as Sophia's girl (formerly Tia)..not sure about that, though.
> 
> I was shocked when I finally emailed Narae just to see what her prices were. Even with shipping, she's much less expensive (at least for girls) than many domestic breeders here in the States--with no shortage of gorgeousness!! I'm seriously considering her as a breeder and am awaiting news of her next litter (the main reason I am stalking her website daily!) .[/B]


Molly isn't the littermate...I believe it was a boy named Lui?

And yes, Narae has different prices depending on the pup.
QUOTE (makettle29 @ Jan 24 2010, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876973


> Her pups are beautiful, no way around it. I wonder what their personalities are like?
> 
> mary anna herk and theena[/B]


Shiloh is super sweet and a snuggle bug, couldn't ask for anything more!! =)


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

aw she's so pretty :wub: It says "sold out" now though. I thought she just had one price for pets...does she have a price range then? I'm really considering getting a puppy from her, hopefully later this year and it would be nice to know the price to expect.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 24 2010, 06:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876954


> Shinemore has different prices for different pets. I paid more than I would have paid in the States on absolute terms, excluding airfare or shipping.[/B]



QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jan 24 2010, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876981


> And yes, Narae has different prices depending on the pup.[/B]


I know that her prices aren't set in stone, but looking at the top breeders here in the States, breeders were starting at 3, 4, and even 5K for a girl. (Not sure if I can put this or not, so if I can't, let me know..) but Narae said she starts girls at 2K, plus 500 or so shipping. And I haven't seen a Shinemore baby that WASN'T cute, so I don't think I'll be too particular about one vs. another (besides in terms of personality). 

I'm not trying to be contradictory, just that I haven't found the top show breeders in the States letting a girl go for 2K. It could be happening and I'm just not seeing it..

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jan 24 2010, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876983


> aw she's so pretty :wub: It says "sold out" now though. I thought she just had one price for pets...does she have a price range then? I'm really considering getting a puppy from her, hopefully later this year and it would be nice to know the price to expect.[/B]


WOW! You're right. That didn't take long at all. She was literally added to the page yesterday and was still listed available as of this afternoon...

I guess it doesn't take long....!

PS. I'm excited to see someone else considering a Shinemore malt, too!! I'm not the only one who fell gaga for their babydoll faces :wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jan 24 2010, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876983


> aw she's so pretty :wub: It says "sold out" now though. I thought she just had one price for pets...does she have a price range then? I'm really considering getting a puppy from her, hopefully later this year and it would be nice to know the price to expect.[/B]



BTW, have you looked at Sunnydale's? I've spoken with her (Shinyoung) and she was great, too. She said she and Narae are best friends! They have similar pricing and looks from what I've seen. 

I love looking at their dogs' pedigrees and being able to recognize the US breeders like Marcris, Rhapsody, Angel, Pashes, etc...


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Jan 24 2010, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877056


> I know that her prices aren't set in stone, but looking at the top breeders here in the States, breeders were starting at 3, 4, and even 5K for a girl. (Not sure if I can put this or not, so if I can't, let me know..) but Narae said she starts girls at 2K, plus 500 or so shipping. And I haven't seen a Shinemore baby that WASN'T cute, so I don't think I'll be too particular about one vs. another (besides in terms of personality).
> 
> I'm not trying to be contradictory, just that I haven't found the top show breeders in the States letting a girl go for 2K. It could be happening and I'm just not seeing it..
> 
> PS. I'm excited to see someone else considering a Shinemore malt, too!! I'm not the only one who fell gaga for their babydoll faces :wub:[/B]


I definitely have not seen one that isn't adorable. I would assume that tiny females might cost more as a lot of US breeders charge more for tiny ones that they get. Which is good for me since I'd really prefer one that will be 5-6lbs full grown...but I wouldn't turn one down just because it was going to be smaller. 

I've been looking at Shinemore for a while now but wasn't sure about them since they were in Korea. I posted a thread asking about them last month and got good responses and after hearing a few members had good experiences, I am now VERY interested. I am just really hoping I can get a puppy later this year. If all goes as planned, I will. This is just going to be a busy next few months so I should know better in a few months if I think it'll happen. 


QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Jan 24 2010, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877057


> BTW, have you looked at Sunnydale's? I've spoken with her (Shinyoung) and she was great, too. She said she and Narae are best friends! They have similar pricing and looks from what I've seen.
> 
> I love looking at their dogs' pedigrees and being able to recognize the US breeders like Marcris, Rhapsody, Angel, Pashes, etc...[/B]


Yes I've looked at Sunnydales as well and they are also beautiful. I would be interested in talking to them as well when I'm really ready to start puppy searching.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Jan 24 2010, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877056


> I know that her prices aren't set in stone, but looking at the top breeders here in the States, breeders were starting at 3, 4, and even 5K for a girl. (Not sure if I can put this or not, so if I can't, let me know..) but Narae said she starts girls at 2K, plus 500 or so shipping. And I haven't seen a Shinemore baby that WASN'T cute, so I don't think I'll be too particular about one vs. another (besides in terms of personality).
> 
> I'm not trying to be contradictory, just that I haven't found the top show breeders in the States letting a girl go for 2K. It could be happening and I'm just not seeing it..[/B]


I guess it depends on what you mean by "top show breeders in the States," to me that means having finished many of their own dogs and maybe even had some success in the specials ring with some of them. By that definition, there are a LOT of top show breeders in the US who sell their pet girls in the $2000 range. A number of very reputable show breeders will sell girls for under $2000 (especially in the current economic situation I have seen prices fall). 

I honestly don't mean to be contradictory, either. I just feel that our definitions sometimes do not leave room for less well known but still very successful and very reputable quality breeders. Many times I see just a few names on this forum that have become like brand names, and yet as someone who is learning about the show world I have found that other equally successful breeders are overlooked or rarely mentioned. Perhaps for some it is because they produce quality over quantity. So their name isn't out there. For others, it might be because they do not have a website. At any rate, I too think these pups are beautiful, but I do want to put in a word for the MANY wonderful breeders we have right here in the good ol' USA. :Girl power:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 25 2010, 01:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877118


> QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Jan 24 2010, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877056





> I know that her prices aren't set in stone, but looking at the top breeders here in the States, breeders were starting at 3, 4, and even 5K for a girl. (Not sure if I can put this or not, so if I can't, let me know..) but Narae said she starts girls at 2K, plus 500 or so shipping. And I haven't seen a Shinemore baby that WASN'T cute, so I don't think I'll be too particular about one vs. another (besides in terms of personality).
> 
> I'm not trying to be contradictory, just that I haven't found the top show breeders in the States letting a girl go for 2K. It could be happening and I'm just not seeing it..[/B]


I guess it depends on what you mean by "top show breeders in the States," to me that means having finished many of their own dogs and maybe even had some success in the specials ring with some of them. By that definition, there are a LOT of top show breeders in the US who sell their pet girls in the $2000 range. A number of very reputable show breeders will sell girls for under $2000 (especially in the current economic situation I have seen prices fall). 

I honestly don't mean to be contradictory, either. I just feel that our definitions sometimes do not leave room for less well known but still very successful and very reputable quality breeders. Many times I see just a few names on this forum that have become like brand names, and yet as someone who is learning about the show world I have found that other equally successful breeders are overlooked or rarely mentioned. Perhaps for some it is because they produce quality over quantity. So their name isn't out there. For others, it might be because they do not have a website. At any rate, I too think these pups are beautiful, but I do want to put in a word for the MANY wonderful breeders we have right here in the good ol' USA. :Girl power:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree~! There are many great show breeders right here in the states. Sometimes they have pups and sometimes not, but 
good things are always worth the wait!  I'm sure breeders outside the U.S. are fine but it's a long way to go and sometimes
things are not always as they seem. I would hate to spend money to get there and find things are different. I'm for buying
American if you want to be as sure as you can be of what you are getting as we have the best maltese in the world!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 25 2010, 03:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877118


> I guess it depends on what you mean by "top show breeders in the States," to me that means having finished many of their own dogs and maybe even had some success in the specials ring with some of them. By that definition, there are a LOT of top show breeders in the US who sell their pet girls in the $2000 range. A number of very reputable show breeders will sell girls for under $2000 (especially in the current economic situation I have seen prices fall).
> 
> I honestly don't mean to be contradictory, either. I just feel that our definitions sometimes do not leave room for less well known but still very successful and very reputable quality breeders. *Many times I see just a few names on this forum that have become like brand names*, and yet as someone who is learning about the show world I have found that other equally successful breeders are overlooked or rarely mentioned. Perhaps for some it is because they produce quality over quantity. So their name isn't out there. For others, it might be because they do not have a website. At any rate, I too think these pups are beautiful, but I do want to put in a word for the MANY wonderful breeders we have right here in the good ol' USA. :Girl power:[/B]


I do agree with this. I tried to find breeders using the AMA list and peoples' opinions here on SM, including the thread where people spoke about their top choices, all other things being equal. Without a doubt, there are probably five or six breeders I heard a ton about (Angel Maltese, Marcris, Rhapsody, Chrisman, Pashes, Ta-Jon, etc) , researched, and contacted. Not being too much in the show world myself, besides visiting a few, I wouldn't know too much about the lesser-known, but perhaps equally good breeders.


----------



## TheMunchkin (Oct 18, 2008)

Just FYI, in case anyone is interested... I did speak through email with Narae and she mentions that her price for female starts at $3000 now, not including shipping which is an additional $500 direct flight to SAF or LAX. BTW, she will have puppies next month.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 25 2010, 03:38 AM)
> 
> I do agree with this. I tried to find breeders using the AMA list and peoples' opinions here on SM, including the thread where people spoke about their top choices, all other things being equal. Without a doubt, there are probably five or six breeders I heard a ton about (Angel Maltese, Marcris, Rhapsody, Chrisman, Pashes, Ta-Jon, etc) , researched, and contacted. Not being too much in the show world myself, besides visiting a few, I wouldn't know too much about the lesser-known, but perhaps equally good breeders.


There is a lot of information on Spoiled Maltese in earlier posts and threads in the breeders section, and in other places about many breeders in the US, in addition to the ones mentioned, in all price ranges. The information is there, it just takes some digging. The reason why I know this is that I did my own digging in 2008 when I was looking for a puppy.


----------

